# Pick a Pair!



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

So it has become apparent that Aoki and Nino HATE each other now. Aoki wants absolutely nothing to do with him, which is totally understandable. I think I'll let Nino grow up before I try to spawn him again, he obviously has an attitude problem. It also seems that Senshi will not be up to another spawn in the near future. So time for a new second pair! 

Here are my conditioned males/females. Which one combination would be most interesting? 

So far I am leaning towards:
Aiba and Ebony
Anakin and Kuki
Anakin and Aoki
Sho and Aoki
Sho and Ebony
Do any of these crosses catch your eye?

Aiba (Red Platinum OHM)








I love Sho's color but he as a weird flip in his tail... Does anyone know if that is inheritable or if it is an injury? 









I don't have a pic of Anakin flaring, but his fins are also really nice, he has a prefect 180 spread. 









The girls:
Aoki (Blue HM)








Ebony (Black Copper HM)








Kuki (Red Copper SD/HM)


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I say...

Aiba x Kuki
Sho x Aoki
Anakin x Ebony.

Sho is gorgeous. <3
My boy Aro (turquoise marble) also has the extra bits of folded fin, but when he flairs it mostly goes away, I'd like to know about this too, maybe our boys are just special. haha.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Sho x Ebony. [= 
or
Aiba x Ebony.
Either way they're allll gorgeous.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Aaaaah! They're all so pretty. 

I like 
Aiba and Ebony
Anakin and Kuki
Sho and Ebony


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

Aiba and Kuki
Anakin and Ebony
Sho and Aoki


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd say anakin and aoki


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I like dark colors .... so I'd go with Anakin as my first choice and Sho as an alternative. Does Sho have rose in him?

for the female I prefer Aoki because she has DT genes which people say can make HM fins lean forward. 
Is Ebony's dorsal folded (in the picture) or is it shaped like that? If it's shaped like that, I'd go for kuki as the reserve.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions!
I'm leaning towards Anakin and Aoki or Aiba and Ebony

Indijo, I'm not sure if Sho has RT in him, he does have excessive branching but I wouldn't say he is petaled. Do you see that flip/fold in his caudal? Do you know if that is inheritable? The fold/flip is why I am hesitant to breed him...

Ebony has a pretty nice dorsal, it doesn't look like in the picture. I'd say it is somewhere in between Aoki's dorsal and kuki's dorsal.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Indijo, I'm not sure if Sho has RT in him, he does have excessive branching but I wouldn't say he is petaled. *Do you see that flip/fold in his caudal? Do you know if that is inheritable? *The fold/flip is why I am hesitant to breed him...


Yes I see it. Whether genetic or not depends on how he got it. Sometimes bad care when young can cause it (he has excessive branching so his fins are more fragile) - thus not passed on. If you know whether any of his siblings has such folding - then you could assume it's genetic. But otherwise, it's safe to say it isn't.

I THINK it's not genetic. But I'm not sure. That's why I didn't comment on it. I bred one like that which I thought was genetic because it was folded since young (my own breeding) - but NON of the offspring had folded caudals. Tbh nowadays I would breed any defects but rose. IMO such defects are easy to breed out but rose curlings always appear for many generations - even when I crossbreed offspring to other, new genes.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mmkay, I might do Sho X Ebony then. I think Aoki needs a break. I hope it isn't inheritable, but the fact that you breed some similarly is reassuring. Would you say Sho is a RT? I don't know what his spawn siblings look like since he is an import.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Oooooh. 

One question, will you be putting the fry from both spawns into the same grow-out tank, or separate ones?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

That will depend on how many fry there are. I have 2 55 gallon tanks, 2 30 gallon tanks and a few more on the way so it could be anything at this point. I know Senshi'd spawn is pretty small so I might put a divider in the 55 gal and do it that way. I'd rather keep them separate since I'd like to know who is who.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

That makes sense. I'm thinking about sorority girls, and wondering how friendly sisters from both spawns would behave towards one another.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I can see what you mean. I'll probably house the females together once I can tell the difference between the 2 spawns. It looks like I should have 2 really different results considering the pairs I'm working with. 

So final call: 
Sho X Ebony
or 
Anakin X Aoki??


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

AAAAAAH. That choice is so hard! I'm going to say....Sho x Ebony


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Would you say Sho is a RT? I don't know what his spawn siblings look like since he is an import.


I don't think he is a rT but he does have excessive branching thus might produce some rT - I'm not really sure because the picture doesn't show a full spread. Usually those carrying rT genes have rather wavy caudals (not flat straight) which is apparent when it's fully spread. 

IMO you are quite knowledgeable so trust your instincts. You're there to see the fish, I can only judge from the picture and explanation.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think this might be his full spread... At least, this is what he always looks like whenever he flares, so maybe he is rT. 

I have Anakin and Aoki in the spawn tank right now with Sho and Ebony waiting in case Anakin and Aoki don't work out. Anakin has a fantastic caudal so I'd rather breed him then risk it with Sho 
Thanks Indjo!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I know you've already picked...and this wasnt on your list...but i think Ebony and Anakin would be awesome...some of my favorite AB bettas are those fantastic black and white ones...those two could end up giving some awesome b+w spawn


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll definitely consider your suggestion, I'm not very concrete on any of my cross decisions. Aoki and Anakin are in the spawn tank right now. Anakin is being really good but Aoki is just skittish (probably b/c Nino >.>) so if they don't work out I might throw Ebony in with him


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

=D thanks for the consideration <^_._^>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could always put the fish's names in a hat and draw out 1 male and 1 female. lol jk


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I think Anakin and Kuki would make an awesome pair


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've honestly never had so much trouble getting my bettas to spawn... I used to just throw them together and I always had eggs within the first 48 hours. And I never had trouble keeping the fry alive during those first days... Now none of my bettas like one another! Anakin and Ebony have been in the spawn tank for 3 days and Anakin doesn't even have a nest anymore. They are begin nice to one another thankfully but I don't see them spawning in the near future. I think Aoki is just done with all this :/ I separated Anakin and Aoki, Aoki is getting a long break in the sorority tank. 

I have two spawning tanks now that Senshi's fry didn't make it. I think I'll put Anakin and Kuki in one and Sho and Ebony in the other. Unless people would rather see fry from Aiba? His fins are gorgeous, but I realize people aren't too fond of his color.

lol thanks dramaqueen, I might just do that xD


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I think Anakin & Kuki too.
=3 I guess it depends an who's gonna get along and get down to business really. Haha


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

lol I know right, apparently non of them are in the mood ><;


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

maybe not that people don't like aiba's colors (I think he's lovely), might just be because he's such a different coloring from your girls, it's easier to match the other boys
there were a few aiba votes, now that I look again, lol


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I actually do have a girl the same color as Aiba... I'm just not the biggest fan of her shape? She looks much better in person believe me. She is from Banleangbettas line of orange/red platinums. 









Banleangbettas Line-->


----------



## tixmybetta (May 22, 2011)

I liked sho and ebony


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well.................. Sometime today Ebony killed Sho so I'm super depressed. I was really attached to him... This was especially surprising to come home to since when I left for work Ebony was still in the chimney and was very responsive to him (submissive 45% angle, showing strong breeding bars). Apparently she managed to jump out (3" jump over the top) and no longer liked him. Mind you, I had attempted to spawn her and Aiba two weeks ago and she didn't even touch him.... ugh. 

Kuki and Anakin are together atm... they won't be spawning any time soon from what I can see but they also aren't being aggressive. I wonder if there really IS something wrong with the water? I've never had so much trouble spawning my bettas before!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

No! I'm so sorry for your loss. Have you checked the ammonia levels? A lot of cities have a ton of ammonia in the tap.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, I haven't tested the tap water for ammonia but maybe I should... I should probably test the pH too huh. That might actually be the problem since I know MA has slightly basic water.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Oh gosh I'm sorry! =( Since nobody seems like spawning maybe the water is the last bet, since you've been conditioning them.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's really frustrating (and now depressing) since I've conditioned them all for over a month and though I don't usually consider expense when I look at a fish, I did spend quite a bit on these guys and they are all exceptionally healthy. I'll test all the parameters on the tap and tank water tonight.


----------

